# Smart Pet Travel Over the Holidays with PetSmart



## PetGuide.com

​



> Don’t make holiday travel with your pet stressful. PetSmart has everything you need for a road trip with your pet or if you need a trusted sitter while you’re away.
> 
> The holidays are all about spending time with your loved ones. And because your pets are a part of your family, you might not be thrilled with the idea of leaving them behind when you need to travel. But don’t worry; PetSmart has all of your holiday pet travel needs taken care of. The five travel products below will help make any road trip or flight a lot smoother for you and your furry travel buddy.


Read more about the Smart Pet Travel Over the Holidays with PetSmart at PetGuide.com.


----------

